# Rb20det



## ESSsilvia (May 3, 2004)

Hey whats up, this is my first poet on your site, I have a 89 240sx se and I just ordered a r32 front clip wiht the rb20det from Flashoptions.com, awsome awsome prices. Well my Q is my clip has all the body pannels on it, is it possible to put them on my 240??? plz let me know greatly appricate it, and when my car is done ill post lots of pics, thanx guys


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

ESSsilvia said:


> Hey whats up, this is my first poet on your site, I have a 89 240sx se and I just ordered a r32 front clip wiht the rb20det from Flashoptions.com, awsome awsome prices. Well my Q is my clip has all the body pannels on it, is it possible to put them on my 240??? plz let me know greatly appricate it, and when my car is done ill post lots of pics, thanx guys


let me know when you get it, and also be sure to post when you get ripped off, they are from malaysia, and many stories of ppl not getting their shit. and you cant get payback on them due to the fact that they are out of country. i wish your r32 front clip luck.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yes you can but it will look like crap. The r32 panels dont meet up at the doors.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> yes you can but it will look like crap. The r32 panels dont meet up at the doors.


are you sure??? i plan on doin this and i did all my research, i think ill own you. let me find the pics.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

pictures don't equal posession. Good luck getting your clip from them.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> pictures don't equal posession. Good luck getting your clip from them.


true dat, opelok, but it'll prove him wrong, the lines on the r32 are good from the pic i have. just like the fly you sent me, you dont have that fly in your possession.  :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> are you sure??? i plan on doin this and i did all my research, i think ill own you. let me find the pics.


who the hell is this guy??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

240sxcoupe said:


> true dat, opelok, but it'll prove him wrong, the lines on the r32 are good from the pic i have. just like the fly you sent me, you dont have that fly in your possession.  :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


hahahahaha


----------



## ESSsilvia (May 3, 2004)

so wait dont do get my clip fron them?? iv heard some good stuff about them, but im not about to send money if they are gonna rip me off


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

I would search this and other forums for peopel who have used flashoptions. As a good rule of thumb if there are multiple people citing bad experiences wiht a company and those issues never get resolved...then you should avoid.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Heres a Flashoptions story. And dont forget to look at the date of each post.
Click Here


----------



## ESSsilvia (May 3, 2004)

yikes, shit where am I gonna get one now guys, I have a very small buget to spend, and I really want the rb and a clip....any sugs, greatly apricated


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

if you didn't give them money your safe. opium has rb20 from night7racing, venus-auto will also have. i can't think of the others right now. (whoo hoo! 1k post)


----------



## ESSsilvia (May 3, 2004)

whats up guys, just hooked up with Venus and they are gonna give me a very good price, almost as good as flash, thanx guys for cluein me on them, I appricate it, and how is venus's customer service? let me know, and are there any pics of hte r32 front end on the 240, thanx!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

venus isnt very good either. you need to research before you buy. you're going to get yourself screwed and i'm gonna laugh. if you dont research something before giving out money, you deserve it.


----------



## ESSsilvia (May 3, 2004)

why you gotta be like that..........then who should I go with???????


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.phase2motortrend.com
www.jspec.com

yeah, their prices a little higher but you wont' get ripped off


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

and you can get extra goodies, so it might be worth the extra


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

240sxcoupe said:


> are you sure??? i plan on doin this and i did all my research, i think ill own you. let me find the pics.


Yes im 100% sure. You can try it but i will laugh at the rediculous looking result. The R32 is physically wider than the S13, you will get a consistant gap of around 10cm between the fenders and the S13 doors. Any S13 with R32 front you have pics of where the fenders meet have had custom modification done to the fenders.

You cant own me I know much more than you.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

And here is the proof.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Joel said:


> And here is the proof.



u tell them Joel lol, never question him lol. Also i recomend phase2motortrend cause i have seen their engines which are clean, Also they wont lie to u at all, they will tell the truth. i done plenty of buisness with them and so far they havent let me down :thumbup: .


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thats your research?
You cant see the gap from that angle but its there. You can tell the fenders overlap because the edge of the fenders goes beyond the A-pillar. 
Trust me on this one.


----------



## ESSsilvia (May 3, 2004)

this is what flashoptions had to say to my e-mail---Dear Mike, please contact a few people they don't have such problems.

I will give you discount USD1550.00 including shipping, you be our
ambassador in the forum and shut those idiots mouth..
You can pay 50%.. upon receiving it, you pay me another 50%..

We're big company.. no problem rest assure

brakes given

but no bodpanels..


what about racing hard or are they scumbags also?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> Thats your research?
> You cant see the gap from that angle but its there. You can tell the fenders overlap because the edge of the fenders goes beyond the A-pillar.
> Trust me on this one.


that's not my research, i dont have any saved research, it's all in my head, that's only a picture.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> u tell them Joel lol, never question him lol. Also i recomend phase2motortrend cause i have seen their engines which are clean, Also they wont lie to u at all, they will tell the truth. i done plenty of buisness with them and so far they havent let me down :thumbup: .


ill question anybody, if im right, then im right, if im wrong then it looks like ill be learning something. win win situation. :thumbup:


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> Thats your research?
> You cant see the gap from that angle but its there. You can tell the fenders overlap because the edge of the fenders goes beyond the A-pillar.
> Trust me on this one.


edit the pic, put a circle or whatever around what you are talkin bout, i dont see shit. it looks good. maybe your guy messed up. prove it. til then im saying you got owned. :fluffy:



re-edit, i hope we talkin gtst, gtr is too wide.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

neither picture shows up...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

right clikc the 'x' goto 'properties' and copy the url, paste it and it shoudl come up.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

im too lazy to register..


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

you dont need to register


----------

